# Galileo - Proxy



## reibi (26. Jun 2009)

Hoi zusammen

Hab ein problem mit dem Proxy. Ohne Proxy geht alles wunderbar .. hab schon alles probiert. Wir haben aber leider so ein Ding.

Ich komm einfach nicht raus ;-(

Beispiel alt: //Bei Ganymede






Beispiel neu://Bei Galileo





Hat einer ne Idde woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Vayu (26. Jun 2009)

stell mal den Active Provider auf NATIVE und den im proxy eintrag selbst auch.


----------



## reibi (26. Jun 2009)

>>und den im proxy eintrag selbst auch. 
Wie kann ich den Eintrag selbs denn ändern?


----------



## Vayu (26. Jun 2009)

hmm ok gute frage, ich hatte nur eben bei mir in die einstellungen geschaut und dort stand er auf native.

hmm erkennt eclipse evtl automatisch den proxy bei mir ... das könnte sein


----------



## reibi (26. Jun 2009)

Jetzt gehts :

Hab als active Provider "Manual" eingegeben. In der Einstellung hab ioch dann nur das Schema für HTTP eingegeben.

Keine Ahnung warums jetzt geht, bin aber froh drum, dass es geht.
;-)


----------



## reibi (26. Jun 2009)

@Vayu
>>hmm erkennt eclipse evtl automatisch den proxy bei mir ... das könnte sein 

Nee das kann nicht sein!
Man könnte die Systemeinstellungen nehmen. Die sind aber plattformabhängig ... ausserdem müsste das Eclipse ja irgendwie die Authentifikation wissen


----------



## Vayu (26. Jun 2009)

ich hab da aber NIE selbst n proxy eingegeben ... evtl übernimmt er die vom standardbrowser?


----------



## reibi (26. Jun 2009)

Kann er nicht. Eclipse kann zwar den Standardbrowser benutzen aber nicht die einstellungen von dem.


----------



## Vayu (27. Jun 2009)

dann weiss ich beim besten willen nicht wo er die einstellungen her hat


----------



## ARadauer (2. Jul 2009)

das hat mir geholfen...
ECF Filetransfer Support for NTLMv2 Proxies - Eclipsepedia


----------

